
Manifest for a web application – Working Draft - bpierre
http://www.w3.org/TR/appmanifest/
======
dlbucci
This is apparently different and separate from Mozilla's manifest.webapp
(which I guess is for Firefox OS?), but I don't know if it's a standardization
of Chrome's manifest.json that I've seen elsewhere or something entirely new,
but similar. Either way, the entire manifest ecosystem is really confusing
right now.

------
hliyan
I understand the need for the existence of an app manifest, but is there
really a need to _standardize_ it? I suspect we may have reached the point of
diminishing returns in terms of new web standards.

~~~
msvan
Would you prefer writing a manifest for every platform/browser?

------
premasagar
Nice. Inter-app communication between web apps installed on any device.

A search engine for web app manifests would be a good starting point for a
World Wide App Store.

------
bluejekyll
I thought html5 already captured much of this... What is this doing that html5
doesn't?

------
swagv
The W3C still exists? I thought it was defunded by 2000.

